
AlloyUI - A Framework Built On Top Of YUI3 To Build Highly Scalable Applications - Hirvesh
http://liferay.github.com/alloyui.com/
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/alloyui-framework-built-
on-t...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/alloyui-framework-built-on-top-of-
yui3.html)

Seems like some very prominent companies using it. Most notable ones are
T-Mobile, Volkswagen and Cisco.

Looks like a mature project.

